# Breville thermal pro clad stainless anyone?



## 9iron (Nov 15, 2017)

Was out shopping and looking at tri ply stainless cookware. I recently bought the Le Creuset 3 1/2 qt Stainless Saucier and love it, am looking at adding a few new pieces. There was a small collection of Breville Thermal Pro Clad stainless there, a couple saucepans and fry pans, next to a large display of All-Clad. Honestly the Breville looked nicer, much better ergonomic handles (not a fan of the All-Clad handles), very heavy and looks like high quality stuff. Anyone have any experience with these Breville pans?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I want to know too. I've been looking at the Breville pans myself!


----------

